# Hotronix Debuts Portable Heat Press Laser Alignment System



## Deborah Sexton

Stahls’ Hotronix® has introduced the industry’s first Portable Heat Press Laser Alignment System that can be used with any heat press brand. It allows the user to precisely position and align graphics prior to heat printing for accurate placement.

The system has four flexible laser lights that can be adjusted independently to set placement for left chest, name and number, script and other design layouts. Each light is operated individually with the touch of a button. The unit has a solid steel base with rubber feet for counter or tabletop placement and requires 18 inches of space. It is compatible with all Hotronix and MAXX® brand heat presses as well as competitors’ models. 

The Laser Alignment Wizard™, which comes with the system, is preprinted with five popular layouts and rulers for custom layouts. This handy tool is used for initial set up for each heat printing job. A six-foot electrical cord with A/C adaptor also is included.

For more information, visit Portable Heat Press Laser Alignment System | Stahls'

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

